

Why Isn't America Innovating Like It Used To? - ekm
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/27063/?ref=rss

======
michaelpinto
Is it just me or does the idea of a Washington Think Tank addressing
innovation seem more what the problem is than the solution? Look I'm in favor
of academic studies and The Brookings Institution did some great work back in
the day (like the period of time they talk about) but they seem really far
away from where innovation is taking place from a cultural point of view.

------
glimcat
Not even wrong. Bad grasp of history and geopolitics, bad grasp of
technological development, deceptive graph.

------
qw
I think the author is missing one of the key facts. Europe was hit hard by WW2
and Germany was in ruins. Other economies like China and Japan was also not
comparable. It's easy to increase productivity and innovation when your
competition is limited.

